# Local juice guys



## MoneymanVape (1/4/16)

Just wanted to say much respect to Gary from vape shack, craig from sir vape, carlos from cloud vape and wesley from p.e area and all the local boys producing much loved e-liquids that can be find on the market.
Recently started diy and from a very short time but man I can see how much time money effort frustration and then some goes into making n adv and nice ballanced vape juice. Yes you can make your own flavour as you like but the huge quality these guys make is AWAUM. 
So big up to all you local guy and girls out there. Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## User_E (2/4/16)

True dat, we have such an awesome local selection these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

